#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Массаж

## Алексей Самохин

Привет всем !

Есть здесь кто-нибудь кто занимается китайским/тибетским массажем? Посоветуйте пожалуйста литературу для первичного вникания в тему.

----------

Joy (31.07.2011)

----------


## Joy

Мне тоже эта тема интересна: массаж камнями и ракушками и массаж маслом.

----------

